# making salami help?



## joehunter (Sep 26, 2004)

Hello fellow member.

I need help making salami It is my first try, I have some recipe from 
this site but all call for bake it in the oven, cane you do it in the smoker
and how long to cook it ? and what the internal temp should be either 
way in the oven or the smoker? thanks joe.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

The recipes I use bake in the oven overnight at 175 degrees. I don't see why you couldn't use a smoker. If it is hotter than that, it just wouldn't take as long. 

Here are the ones I use:

Mustard Salami


5# ground meat (4# venison, 1# ground pork)
5 heaping teaspoons Morton tender quick salt
2 teaspoons mustard seed
2 1/2 teaspoons coarse ground pepper
2 1/2 teaspoons garlic salt
1 1/2 teaspoons smoked salt





Pepper Salami


5# ground meat (4# venison, 1# ground pork)
5 heaping teaspoons Morton tender quick salt
2 teaspoons coarse ground pepper
2 teaspoons garlic salt
1 teaspoon liquid smoke
1 teaspoon peppercorns




Directions for both recipes:



Mix thoroughly and refrigerate
Mix once a day for three days
Mix on fourth day, shape into two 1 1/2 to 2 diameter logs, place on cookie sheet
Bake overnight or for 10-12 hours at 175 degrees


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Joehunter,

Yes you should be able to use a smoker to cook/ smoke the meat. I don't know what the recepie calls for but an electric smoker runs at a temp of about 145 degrees. If your recepie calls for the tender quick salt and you let it sit for a few days in the fridge roll them out into logs and place in the smoker. When you do this do all of your smoking right at the beginning. I make a suasauge that sounds similar and I have to smoke/ cook 5 1# rolls about 10-12 hours. 
Good luck!


----------

